# Giordano Libero 1.6 Men's Road Bike, couple of questions for owners of this bike



## FollowTheTrainCJ (Jun 26, 2014)

Figured I'd ask here since it's widely considered a solid entry level bike for beginners. 

I am literally ready to purchase this bike through Amazon but I can't decide if I need the 20" or the 22" size. My main concern is the reach to the bars, specifically the hoods. I have very short arms (27" from the armpit to tip of middle finger) and reach was a huge issue for me on my last bike, which was a 54cm Vilano which I purchased on my height alone (5'8) and when I didn't know any better. 

I don't know what the hell is wrong with Giodano's support team but they won't reply to my emails whatsoever. 

Can someone with the bike please give me the top tube measurements? And please specify if you have the 20" or the 22" version. And does the top tube generally change size alone with different frame sizes, or does the top tube generally stay the same? 

Thanks.


----------



## turk0017 (Jul 18, 2007)

You are better off taking the $400 and looking for used bikes on Craigslist, or even try a LBS to see if they have any used. That way you can ride and find out what fits.

They only have three sizes that supposedly fit folks from 5'1" to 6'5" - umm no, that doesn't work.

Honestly, you would probably even be better off going to a departments store, at least you could try the bike out somewhat.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

FollowTheTrainCJ said:


> I don't know what the hell is wrong with Giodano's support team but they won't reply to my emails whatsoever.


There is no such thing as "Giordano support team." Stay away from this three-sizes-fit-all bike.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I agree, if you're very concerned about the "fit", then find a bicycle locally that you can get on and ride. And, a bike shop will answer your questions and give you the support you want.

In theory, since the seat tube is angled, a lower top tube would be shorter than a longer one. However, since the seat post continues at the same angle, you end up at more or less the same seat position with the smaller vs larger frame. Is the head tube parallel to the seat tube? So the differences would be minimal.

You can replace your handlebar stem easily enough. However, buying a bike on Amazon, you get absolutely no support to do so. 

I might expect a larger bike to have a longer handlebar stem, and a smaller bike to have a shorter handlebar stem. However, your bike manufacturer may not think in those terms.

Here is an excellent short clip about frame design. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD7rq568Nvw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSY6rYVs2QU

You can probably work out some of the frame geometry using a side-on shot, and a good graphics program, but that looks like the larger frame size in the photo.


----------



## FollowTheTrainCJ (Jun 26, 2014)

Getting some pretty snobbish replies that aren't any help aside from the last one, kind of what I expected I guess. 

I'm not buying from CL and I've already decided that I will get this bike when the price drops again. I've never had an issue with bikes that have 3 size options aside from my last one which was a reach issue.

All I want to know is if anyone has the top tube measurement for this bike. Thank you.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

FollowTheTrainCJ said:


> Getting some pretty snobbish replies that aren't any help aside from the last one, kind of what I expected I guess.
> 
> I'm not buying from CL and I've already decided that I will get this bike when the price drops again. I've never had an issue with bikes that have 3 size options aside from my last one which was a reach issue.
> 
> All I want to know is if anyone has the top tube measurement for this bike. Thank you.


Caveat emptor.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

There are a couple of recent threads about this bike already that you'll find quickly when you search.

It sounds to be made by the same people who make the very similar GMC Denali bike, which IIRC is also available in the same 3 sizes. Maybe have a look at that bike and see if there's a good size of it for you?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

FollowTheTrainCJ said:


> Getting some pretty snobbish replies


According to your first post, you heard and apparently believe that this bike is "solid entry level for beginners." The two snobbish replies you got are trying to alert you to the fact that the Giordano Libero 1.6 Men's Road Bike is not a solid road bike.

I understand and appreciate that you want a top tube measurement. But the advice to stay away from this bike is much more helpful than providing a top tube measurement for this bike could ever be.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Is that bike sold at Walmart and Target? Perhaps you can find one to look at. Oh.. perhaps the dept store ones are a slightly different model, but should have similar geometry,

Send a PM to one of the people in the other threads that said they have one, or reply to one of the old posts, and everyone that had posted should get a notification.


----------



## FollowTheTrainCJ (Jun 26, 2014)

.je said:


> There are a couple of recent threads about this bike already that you'll find quickly when you search.
> 
> It sounds to be made by the same people who make the very similar GMC Denali bike, which IIRC is also available in the same 3 sizes. Maybe have a look at that bike and see if there's a good size of it for you?


This might be a good idea, I think I read somewhere that they use the same frame. Plus the GMC is sold in stores so I could test one out. The stem size might be a little different but it's worth a shot. 



wim said:


> According to your first post, you heard and apparently believe that this bike is "solid entry level for beginners." The two snobbish replies you got are trying to alert you to the fact that the Giordano Libero 1.6 Men's Road Bike is not a solid road bike.
> 
> I understand and appreciate that you want a top tube measurement. But the advice to stay away from this bike is much more helpful than providing a top tube measurement for this bike could ever be.


Pretty much every website I read in regards to beginner *ENTRY LEVEL* road bikes said the Giordano was the go to bike. It's solid _within it's class_ and has positive reviews all around. I've not read anything negative about the bike other than crappy brakes. I honestly don't want to spend $500+ dollars on a bike that I'll use occasionally for exercise up and down the bike trial. I don't want to buy used because I don't know enough about road bikes to know if I'm getting a good deal or not. I don't plan to ever upgrade to carbon or anything like that. Just casual exercise. 



CliffordK said:


> Is that bike sold at Walmart and Target? Perhaps you can find one to look at. Oh.. perhaps the dept store ones are a slightly different model, but should have similar geometry,
> 
> Send a PM to one of the people in the other threads that said they have one, or reply to one of the old posts, and everyone that had posted should get a notification.


I don't think it's sold in stores, I guess I just PM some people from existing threads regarding the Giordano.

Thanks for the helpful replies everyone.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Why not check out bikes direct? All they sell is bikes. Sure would beat amazon. Just learn how to do some DIY or find a friend and buy him or her beer.


----------



## FollowTheTrainCJ (Jun 26, 2014)

I just want to hand out an apology for my stubbornness I displayed in this thread, looking back on it I am so glad I didn't buy this bike...lol. It's not even a real road bike and I don't know what I was thinking. 

Thank you guys for convincing me not to buy this bike.

For any Giordano owners, don't get me wrong this is still a nice commuter bike.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

FollowTheTrainCJ said:


> I just want to hand out an apology for my stubbornness I displayed in this thread, looking back on it I am so glad I didn't buy this bike...lol. It's not even a real road bike and I don't know what I was thinking.
> 
> Thank you guys for convincing me not to buy this bike.
> 
> For any Giordano owners, don't get me wrong this is still a nice commuter bike.


So what did you get?


----------



## FollowTheTrainCJ (Jun 26, 2014)

SundayNiagara said:


> So what did you get?


Nothing yet, still researching. But I am leaning towards a Diamondback Century 1 or 2 when it becomes available.


----------

